# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Asian Muscle

## freakout

I do not know whether there is such a thread. But anyway here we are:

For your viewing pleasure...

1 Patrick Matsuda

----------


## freakout

2

----------


## freakout

3

----------


## freakout

4

----------


## freakout

5

----------


## freakout

6

----------


## freakout

7

----------


## freakout

8. Arde

----------


## freakout

9.

----------


## freakout

10.

----------


## freakout

11

----------


## freakout

12.Blaze Khounsamnane

----------


## freakout

13.

----------


## freakout

14.

Ko Chandetka on the left

----------


## freakout

15.

----------


## freakout

16

----------


## freakout

17.

----------


## Gardo

nice gallery, freakout

----------


## Latts

Big for an asian, but still not pro big.

----------


## freakout

18

----------


## freakout

19.Son Young Ju, Korea

----------


## freakout

20

----------


## freakout

21.Tong Chin Wee from my country

----------


## freakout

22.

----------


## Gardo

I wonder if a filipino has ever had that kind of built?

----------


## BIG R

Patrick M's condition was nothing short of amazing that evening. How could anyone have a X-mas tree back like that with striated glutes and still be alive. He was a RAZOR. WHAT A FREAK!!! 

He deserved to win.

Big R.

----------


## ValeTudo

There's hope for us Asians yet!!! :-)

----------


## Japan man

where's my man stan? :Big Grin:

----------


## The French Curler

Very good for an Asian. He looks pretty natural, but probably isn't. (his genetics are probably so bad, he has to use steriods just to get the results that an average person would get without using them!)

----------


## vector

> _Originally posted by The French Curler_ 
> *Very good for an Asian. He looks pretty natural, but probably isn't. (his genetics are probably so bad, he has to use steriods just to get the results that an average person would get without using them!)*


???!!!

Very good for an asian? He just looks great.
Very bad genetics? Sure, look at the pics, it's obvious  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  .

----------


## sav22

"Very good for an Asian. He looks pretty natural, but probably isn't. (his genetics are probably so bad, he has to use steriods just to get the results that an average person would get without using them!)"

Who exactly is an average person???

----------


## The French Curler

To vector and sav22: If you didn't know, Asians tend to have bad genetics for muscle (lack of enzymes), thus the comment "very good for an Asian"

----------


## Japan man

> _Originally posted by The French Curler_ 
> *To vector and sav22: If you didn't know, Asians tend to have bad genetics for muscle (lack of enzymes), thus the comment "very good for an Asian"*


direct me to a study that states so; with refs. ive never heard that; i lack enzymes?? what kind of enzymes??

----------


## The French Curler

Hey JapanMan, sorry! Made a mistake, didn't mean to say lack of enzymes. I believe I read somewhere on this site that Asians have bad genetics (even in this thread), but I don't remember why. I think it was linked to testosterone , or estrogen. I will try to find a study for you, but I don't know where to look.

----------


## vector

I know asian people dont have the best genes for BBing. But you dont become middle weight usa champ with bad genes. He's one gifted asian.

Et au fait,tu es français, french curler?

----------


## The French Curler

Actually, I'm not French Vector... The name French Curler refers to the exercise, the French curl. It is my favorite exercise.

----------


## kamikaze

He won WABBA MR. World a several years ago.
His stats was 5'9", 225lbs at that time.
Biggest bodybuilders from Japan

----------


## kamikaze

And also he got impresive power too.
He can easily do one hand db curl 10 reps with 150lbs.

----------


## kamikaze

He won Ironman Ironmaiden comp on 1999 at LHW.
Now he is loking forward to winning HW and overall this year.

----------


## kamikaze

I forgot to mention that his bench max is impressive 620lbs!

----------


## aNaBoLiC_aZn

> _Originally posted by ValeTudo_ 
> *There's hope for us Asians yet!!! :-)*


YES!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## thejoe_l

Thats funny............

----------


## Sexual Mustard

<------Don't forget me, Sexual Mustard!

 :Big Grin:

----------


## Asian Sensation

That's it bros, show them what we've got!!!

----------


## Abombs

pretty good sayin they have bad genictic and little penis. ITs what in the pants that counts YALL. so it sayin maybe onea nd a handful of asain will be big all them where i live tinny.U gotta eat more then just rice YOUNGEN

----------


## GreatGuns

Asians have bad genetics for bodybuilding? WHAT?
 :Shocked:

----------


## MindBomb

> _Originally posted by Abombs_ 
> *pretty good sayin they have bad genictic and little penis. ITs what in the pants that counts YALL. so it sayin maybe onea nd a handful of asain will be big all them where i live tinny.U gotta eat more then just rice YOUNGEN*


 :Don't know:  HUH???

----------


## Maytag

Asians don't have hairs growing rampantly through their body though  :Smilie: 

i've never had to shave chest or back

----------


## Eddyflash

Ko Chandetka is a personal friend of mine... we used to work together a while ago.. He is a monster....

----------


## Commander_Bash

i wish i had some asian in me so i wouldn't have to shave everyday and be a hairy basterd lol

----------


## Maytag

> _Originally posted by Commander_Bash_ 
> *i wish i had some asian in me so i wouldn't have to shave everyday and be a hairy basterd lol*



ti heheheh...ya see Asians DO have a place in bodybuilding

not saying we don't need to shave we do in order for the tanning coat and the oil coat to look natural on the skin....its just that the hair is finer and practically not noticable even if we don't shave (on the back, chest and arms that is) on the legs we still get hariy as shit!  :Smilie: 

yep Ko Chandetka looks awsome!

----------


## incrediblemass

He looks that he is half asian race. I mean he might have european/american gens also. But who knows?  :Don't know:

----------


## Sigmund Froid

Isn't there a correlation between body hair growth and testosterone ? Steroids cause an increase in body hair growth too.

-SF

----------


## palme

> _Originally posted by BIG R_ 
> *Patrick M's condition was nothing short of amazing that evening. How could anyone have a X-mas tree back like that with striated glutes and still be alive. He was a RAZOR. WHAT A FREAK!!! 
> 
> He deserved to win.
> 
> Big R.*


I agree! Pic #7 is fucking awsome!

A real freak!

----------


## SilverSiR

Got to give love for my Cambodian peeps:

Kris Dim (2002 NPC USA - Light HeavyWeight Champ)



It's also pretty ignorant to say Asians have bad genes for Bodybuilding. Yeah you probably won't see one that will be a Mr. Olympia anytime soon but if there's 7'5 Chinese guys out there, im sure someday one will become Mr. Olympia. Also for your information, China has the largest number of 7ft+ basketball players than any other country.

----------


## SAX

> _Originally posted by kamikaze_ 
> *He won Ironman Ironmaiden comp on 1999 at LHW.
> Now he is loking forward to winning HW and overall this year.*


Hello from Tokyo, Japan!

That is Yoshinori Yamamoto. He works and trains at the Mid Breath Gym (Was the World Gym Tokyo until January 2003) just outside Shinjuku in Tokyo where I have been training for the past 12 months. A very quiet guy but very intense in his workouts. I believe he is entering a contest this year in Hawaii (rumor only). 
Even if he doesn't I'm certain he will enter something locally as he is working out more recently and working on his tan...

Cheers,

----------


## stillsmall

not close to there yet bros but i'm gonna be among them ranks one day..  :Big Grin:  

first came the great wall, then yao ming, hopefully soon.. STILLSMALL!!  :Blush:

----------


## Mnulav

"his genetics are probably so bad, he has to use steriods just to get the results that an average person would get without using them!"

How the Heeell can you tell wheather bb in the image have bad genetic 'till he have to use Steroid ?

And What the Euck is genetic have to do with being a good bb?
Isn't it about how one train and eat? 

And who the Heeell is the one you called "an average person"?
For your information, average person would be asian people since Chinese alone already cover 1/3 of the world population

"pretty good sayin they have bad genictic and little penis..."

By the way, sorry if SOME of us have small penis. Unlike other race we Asian have too much dignity to earn income by claiming goverment money from # of offspring OR being a PIMP. We prefer to do it the more masculine and honorable way: Working! HARD and SMART.

PS. It's not the size of the "thing." It's the size of the "Bling Bling."

----------


## LightWeightBaby

> To vector and sav22: If you didn't know, Asians tend to have bad genetics for muscle (lack of enzymes), thus the comment "very good for an Asian"


Do you actually have any idea what you are talking about???

----------

